# Halloween 4 The Return of Michael Myers Costume Life-sized



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

First indoor video with lightning FX. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UCaQrzdcW0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks guys yeah it is one of my favorites.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtMhaDa2Bkc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Bucky: "What are you deaf? Don't try that Halloween **** with me."


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

I think I made Michael a little too realistic.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2PEXVfiuV4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAWF2NZb9VM


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

*drools* I love it.

I have been losing a lot of weight and my plan is to be Jason or Myers skinny this fall and it would be great to be a character I have never been. Especially if it can be the very first image of Myers I saw when I was five.

As soon as I can find the right Halloween IV mask, I will have to talk to ya about buying the clothing.


----------

